

An HTML6 proposal for single-page apps without JavaScript - talles
https://github.com/mozumder/HTML6

======
smt88
I'd rather see a new version of HTML that looks something like HAML or YAML
rather than XML. This would make it smaller, easier to read, and less
resource-intensive to parse.

HTML _should_ be something that can be used to describe any kind of user
interface. It is used across a lot of applications, but it's still not well-
suited to being the universal interface layer for all of computing.

------
untog
I'm really not sure why now is the time to solidify exactly what a single-page
app is. It's a constantly moving target, so why not just stick with JS
frameworks that can be a lot more flexible?

------
taimurkhaliq
sounds cool, but what about non CRUD operations like, animations, modals,
toasts...

